# Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max



## Karpfen-Fan (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir gestern die kombo Abu Garcia Ruby Crest und mit der multi Abu Ambassadeur Black Max und wollte mal wissen ob ihr damit erfahrungswerte habt mit einemm von beiden oder gleich beides naj wäre nett.


----------



## Tillamook (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Die Black Max ist auf jeden Fall ne Top-Preis-Leistungs-Rolle und auch recht gut verarbeitet - hab gleich 2 davon auf ner Black Max Rute!:vik:


----------



## Karpfen-Fan (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

wieso leichte köder die rute ist 2,70m hat 15-40 gramm WG also alle kunstköder können daran und ich hab die rute sehr günstig gekriegt für glaub 70€ statt 151€. weil die rolle die du mir geteigt hast ist ein bissle weit über meinem budget bereich da ich noch einsteiger bin.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Wenn du diese Rute hast: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/22_65_705/products_id/3079

Dann solltest du eine Stationärrolle dazu kaufen und keine Baitcaster. 


Hast du dagegen diese hier: http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...en/spinnruten-1/abu-garcia-ruby-crest-casting

Dann kommt da eine Baitcaster ran. 

Eine Black Max würde ich nicht nehmen, generell keine Rolle der "Max" Serie. Da würde ich schon die 120 Euro locker machen und gucken ob man irgendwo eine Revo bekommt. Die Revos sind wesentlich umgänglicher beim Werfen. 

Wie auch immer... 151 / 70 Euro für die Rute ist natürlich echt extrem, wenn die ersten zwei Google suchen bei 40 Euro liegen.


----------



## SNAFU (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Moin,

also bei Koedergewichten ab 10-15Gramm wird die Max-Serie ihren Job tun. Ich war ehrlichgesagt sehr ueberrascht wie gut eine so guenstige Baitcaster laeuft. Diese Erfahrung gilt allerdings ausnahmslos fuer die guenstigen ABU-BCs. Fuer 100€ bekommst Du mit der Orra SX schon ne richtig gute Baitcaster die schon ab 7-8Gramm richtig gut wirft. Ich denke wenn die Rolle ersteinmal eingeworfen ist - die Microtoleranzen eingespielt, das Oel sich verteilt hat - , ist noch mehr drin.


regards
Peter


----------



## QWERTZ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Rute hast: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/22_65_705/products_id/3079
> 
> Dann solltest du eine Stationärrolle dazu kaufen und keine Baitcaster.
> 
> ...




#6 Genau so!

|good:

Den Preis kann ich auch gar nicht nachvollziehen, bin gespannt was da noch kommt....


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*



SNAFU schrieb:


> also bei Koedergewichten ab 10-15Gramm wird die Max-Serie ihren Job tun.



Sicher. Aber die Rute ist 2.70 m lang und die Magnetbremsen der Max Serie sind echt mies. 

Ich bleibe dabei und sage, wenn es eine Abu sein soll, dann eine aus der Revo Serie (SX/STX).


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Vielleicht war es der Preis für die Kombo? Wenn er es als Kombo gekauft hat, wird es auch zueinander passen. Hoffen wir das beste... #6
Ich hab die Ruby Crest Spin in 7-28gr WG und hab schon viel Spaß mit ihr gehabt (verschiedene Forellenteiche und versehentlich zwei Waller von 11 und 17 Pfund am Rhein), die 40 Euro haben sich gelohnt. Die Rute ist allerdings recht weich, ich weiß nicht, wie die Baitcaster-Version ist. Es ist ja auch nicht gesagt worden, welche Köder bevorzugt gefischt werden sollen und an welche Gewässer es gehen soll. 

Und auch wenn es zu spät ist, irgendwann muss ich es mal loswerden: Warum kaufen sich die Leute immer irgendwas und fragen dann hier nach, ob das Zeug was taugt? Warum kommt niemand auf die Idee, erst zu fragen und dann zu kaufen? Vor allem bei einem beschränkten Budget wäre es doch ärgerlich, hier zu lesen, dass man gerade sein mühsam erspartes Geld in den Wind geschossen hat...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## SNAFU (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Klar Chrizzi,

eine Revo oder eine Orra ist natuerlich nen' Tacken(nen grossen Tacken ;-)...) besser/hochwertiger. Hier sollte man aber mal den Anschaffungspreis sehen. Ne Black Max kommt fuer die Haelfte ins Haus und an der Rolle gibt es nichts auszusetzen.

Ohnehin wuerden sich die Qualitaetsunterschiede nur an einer entsprechenden Rute wirklich bemerkbar machen und da der TE nach billig, billig sucht, ist hier immernoch die Black Max erst Wahl. Sollte er dabei bleiben, kommt frueher oder spaeter eh was anderes a la Abu Revo oder Shimano Curado ins Haus.
Ausserdem handelt es sich ja hier um keine greenfield-Beratung. Der TE hat ja schon fleissig Sachen gekauft.

Wenn ueberhaupt was hoeherwertiges und wenn 20-30€ Ersparnis beim Kauf relevant sein sollten, dann die Orra SX.

P.S.: Weisst doch ganz genau das ich Revo-Fan bin ;-)

regards
Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Naja was kostet denn eine Black Max. Die liegt doch normal auch bei 50 Euro oder bin ich da falsch.

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=22333.html

Da ist eine Revo SX für 100 Öcken zu kriegen. Damit kann man auch vernünftig werfen, weil die Wurfbremse einfach funktioniert. 

Eine Black Max ist mehr oder minder rausgeworfenes Geld, weil die Wurfbremse zu schwach ist und nicht wirklich gut funktioniert (es sei man kompensiert alles über die mechanische Bremse). 

Egal welches Gewicht an der Rute hängt, zieht man bei 2.70 m voll durch und hat keine gute Daumenkontrolle ist das Nest bei der Black Max vorprogrammiert. 

Ein weiter Vorteil ist: Wenn das ganze nichts ist, kann man die Revo vermutlich für 100 Euro wieder loswerden (wenig gefischt/getestet im neuwertigen Zustand). Die Black Max wird man deutlich schwerer wieder los.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Eine Black Max ist mehr oder minder rausgeworfenes Geld


Na, dann behaupte doch nochmal, man könnte damit nicht werfen :q... Der link verlangt aber eine Anmeldung von mir?!? Ich hab mir diesen Herbst die Revo SX-HS-LH 2010 Highspeed bei Bode für 120 Euro geholt, leider erst einmal getestet, aber dabei keine Probleme gehabt. Hab mich ja auch gegen die "billige Einsteiger-Variante" entschieden und beim ersten Test nichts bereut...
Guten Rutsch!
Michael


----------



## Karpfen-Fan (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Rute hast: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/22_65_705/products_id/3079
> 
> Dann solltest du eine Stationärrolle dazu kaufen und keine Baitcaster.
> 
> ...


 
die sind beide dleich lang und gleiches wurfgewicht und meine ieht genauso aus


----------



## Karpfen-Fan (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/catalogue/combos,796/casting-combos,949/combo-black-max,5890.html


----------



## Barsch Angler (3. August 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Hallo Leute ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt eine Black Max mit einer Dam Calyber Spin wg.2-14gr. Zu kaufen Ader ob sich Die UL Köder damit nicht werfen lassen


----------



## schorle (3. August 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt eine Black Max mit einer Dam Calyber Spin wg.2-14gr. Zu kaufen Ader ob sich Die UL Köder damit nicht werfen lassen




Hi,
eine BC aus der Max-Serie und UL-Köder, das geht nicht gut. Hatte selbst eine Pro Max und mein Vater hat eine Blue Max, ab 10 besser noch 12g kann man (meiner Meinung nach) damit "vernünftig" werfen. Für Köder ab 5g würde im unter 200€ Bereich eine ABU Revo Premier gehen, oder eine Shimano Curado 51 E die schafft eingeworfen noch etwas weniger. Werden die Köder noch leichter wirds teurer. Die Rute (die Castingversion) hatte ich kürzlich in der Hand da ich in dem WG Bereich auch Bedarf habe, fürs fischen mit Gummieködern ist sie mir zu weich und 2 Stegringe auf ganzer Länge passt mir bei einer UL Rute auch nicht.

P.S.: Ja ich weiß das es auch den ein oder anderen gibt der mit einer Revo SX ab 3 oder 4g  gut zurechtkommen, dies halte ich aber für die absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## Barsch Angler (3. August 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ruby Crest mit Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max*

Wenn nich geht werd ich mir wohl ne Calyber mit 14 bis 48 gr holen und mir ein paar Wobbler kaufen und mir nächsten Sommer die ul mit ner Stationären holen


----------

